# Dog Themed Costume Jewelry



## debodun (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## debodun (Jan 14, 2018)

View attachment 47287


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 14, 2018)

Cute!  How many pins do you actually have??

I know dachshund jewelry is popular but I see more in silver.

Also Elephants.  I have some elephant themed jewelry.  Never wear it anymore though.


----------



## debodun (Jan 14, 2018)

I have so much costume jewelry, I can't count it.


----------



## Lara (Jan 14, 2018)

Those pins are so pretty and cute :love_heart:


----------

